# First Island Flattys



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Drifted the outgoing yesterday with a friend of mine for a few hours in the afternoon. Used flounder strips around the pilons and brought home two 20 or so inch fish. Tried for blues and striper around around the second with no love. Had the exact same results with flounder on Saturday as well. I have been eating fish sandwiches for breakfast lunch and dinner for dayssssssssss!!!

Proof...


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice man hole covers. Enjoy the eats.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## BigDinNC (May 22, 2012)

That's some good looking fish right there! Congrats


----------

